# Norfolk Line



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

They have a offer on at the moment of £14 each way for motorhomes! I did a sample quote ang got a price of £28 return for a three week trip in June! See: http://www.norfolkline.com/ferry/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ktesis said:


> They have a offer on at the moment of £14 each way for motorhomes! I did a sample quote ang got a price of £28 reurn for athree week trip in June! See: http://www.norfolkline.com/ferry/


What dates/ times did you use ?

I tried for early Sept out and mid Oct return and got - first thing in the morning sailing - £142 return. Reasonable but not £14 each way !

G


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

The dates were out 3 June @1200 return 24 june @1200. That was for a 5m van. A 7m was £58.


----------



## 110034 (Feb 19, 2008)

*ferry tickets norfolkline*

put our details in and various dates cheapest was 86 quid you did well last time we thought we had a bargain we had to pay a surcharge at the dover terminal as we had been charged as a car


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ferry tickets norfolkline*



hymergirl said:


> put our details in and various dates cheapest was 86 quid you did well last time we thought we had a bargain we had to pay a surcharge at the dover terminal as we had been charged as a car


I wonder if ktesis has made the same mistake. Could be worth double checking. :?

This is from the email I had today detailing the offer. I'd be surprised (and pee'd off) if they are now taking motorhomes for the same price as a car.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

That price is for a car/motorhome under 2.4 metres high & under 5metres . Add £15 up to vehicle 6metres. Not such a good offer.


Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi £173 for our RV late August return early Oct. not cheap

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

There are still a lot of £31.25 crossings with P&O though - one way fare. 

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fare*

Hello,

I managed a quote from SeaFrance for Easter last minute with our MHF ******* discount code for under £50! Thats for a 7.25m van over 3m high.

Best quote I have managed so far.

Trev.


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*ferry*

Just got £79.00 return Dover / Calais 06/06 --16/06 Sea France

Booking via Caravaning + camping club.......not so much a bargain but saved 600 phones calls trying to save £10

Regards

Dinger


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I paid £48 return Dover Dunkerque out on the 4/06 @ 02:00 back on the 17/06 @ 16:01. Booked through Norfolkline themselves. Cheaper than last year so good result.

Johnny F


----------

